# Recommendations for New Equipment



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

Doug, who attended this weekend's casting clinic, has been hooked. So now he's looking for recommendations for a rod and reel.

Considerations:

- Spinning, not conventional
- Reasonably priced
- Geared for throwing at least 4-8
- Primarily for use fishing, but also good for on the field

Taking all suggestions....

Have seen/heard good things said here and elsewhere about the EmblemX reels, the Epixor (this forum), Shimano Baitrunners, Solaris rods, for starters.

What's good for someone starting out, but that won't have to be replaced too quickly should he get more serious?


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*My Reel Choice!*

I have seen Doug do his magic!

His reel choice should be the Daiwa Emblem X 6000 T


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Mr. Keene*

I would recommend the Okuma Solaris 12 footer and the Daiwa Emblem X 6000 T. I have the exact setup. The Solaris is rated from 3 - 8 oz. The Emblem X 6000 T is an excellent long distance spinning reel. There are a few better reels, but they will cost you a lot more. If he comes out to practice, he is more than welcome to try my Solaris and Emblem X 6000 T. I think that www.digialdagger has the best price I've seen for the Solaris. 
Try before you buy when ever possible.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

i would match that solaris with an epixor eb-65. come with a spare spool for quick line changes.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Mark,

Why not the EB-80?


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*Axion?*

The Epixor EB and EF look good and are pretty inexpensive.

Anyone have experience with the Axion? This is supposed to be Okuma's "long cast" surf reel?

If no-one knows about 'em maybe I'll pick one up at digitaldagger and see if I can finally make 300'.

Or do you think that "long cast" stuff is b-s and stick with the Epixor? I'm willing to try almost anything not to let Doug out-do me!


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

James and Mark Edwards both have the Epixor. I've seen James get around 500 feet with his.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*I'm sticking with my Daiwa Emblems!*

Don't change the reel, change the rod!


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

The Emblem is nicer and I believe will throw further but most people like the bait running feature of the Epixor.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks for all the great advice so far. Keep those opinions coming.

I'm not sure how Doug'll be about needing the bait running feature. Personally, the thought of live-lining grosses me out, so no bait runner for me....

I've got the EmblemX 5500t now, and just bought another for 40acres, so maybe for the price-range I'll stick with the Daiwa's, but I'm still wondering about that Axion.... I think Doug might like the price of the Epixor tho; without the baitrunner it's almost 1/2 the $ of the Emblem.

What is Mark's main tournament spinner?

(Any thoughts on a Stella 10000? heh heh heh. divorce soon. but it looks so sharp, and all those ball bearings. Queen of the Dark Side soon she may be, if reads this she does....)

And don't even get me started on the rod thing, Richard!!!!! I see a Copperhead in my future.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

I think mark uses a Thunnus in competition.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Mark's Reels*

Thunnus 1600 and the Thunnus 1200


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

if you're serious about stella, you should consider daiwa surf basia QD45, or shimano aero technium 10000. i have the daiwa, and it is awesome. (cast much futher than emblem model) and many consider that aero technium 10000 might be the best spinning reel for the distance casting. but both reel cost a lot of money.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Jedi_Angler,

If Doug comes out to practice on Saturday at Kenilworth Park, he can try the Solaris, Ocean Master, 6000T and EB80. Please let me know so that I can bring them with me. 

As for your 300 feet, you should remember that you were casting into a head wind. By the end of the season I think you’ll be casting over 400 feet and landing more fish.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*good stuff...*

jedi, with the exception of terpfan's suggestion [he is no joke] you can't go wrong with any of those suggestions, so pass the word onto to doug. with terp's picks you'll have to cash in whatever's left of your treasury bonds.  

sir backcaster


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

Or just call in some "favors" from old associates, Ralph....  

I think I see a Surf Basia in my future.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*My son*

Jedi,

I have a question, if I'm your father and Ralph's my father what is Ralph to you?
Tod, one thing is for sure, distance cannot be purchased. Many try unsuccessfully every day. If it could, I'd have it. That reel is for serious tournament casters. Now 40acres, I could see her buying one. She is committed to her craft.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*his baby's daddy..*

aero, isn't is obvious i am his baby's daddy.

sir backcaster


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*Darth Ralph, I can see we may need to talk*

The Dark Side is calling strongly to me, Anthony.....

Encouragement is needed to keep the Force strong.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Trouble maker*

Yesterday, I went out to practice what I learned at the Going the distance seminar. It was then, that I noticed that both of my balls 
were missing  (baseballs). I can only assume that John Daly, err Ralph took them to prevent me from becoming one with the force.
If I happen to be in Bmore and I see Morgan aka "the short legged dog with my d*m ball. I'll cut him in half with my light sabre.

Daly hits them long, but often they are not straight.


----------



## 40acres&arod (Aug 18, 2003)

*Midichlorians*

Funny how JediAngler does due diligence for Doug but tells me we have to fork over our mule money and sell 20 of our acres to get Blackbeard's rods and Japanese reels...

Moved up to Jedi's rod Sunday and got another 40 feet. So what do I do? Do I stay with his or buy the rod I ultimately plan to win the 600 foot bet with? Do you work your way up the rod pantheon or get "the one"? Skywalker didn't work with a bunch of different light sabres...

Speaking of dark sides (breathe out while saying, "keeee, kawwwhh"), I can't let go of the idea that I should be casting with a conventional reel. It must be my destiny. Jedi tries to pull me back (could he be a Sith incognito?). Methinks it is due to my cast which is slowly coming up on his -- and the highest concentration of midichlorians in my aura since master yoda.

What say you, council members? I am ready for the trials.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Domestics*

Getting involved with domestics is like smart mouthing the popo (police for suburbanites). Nothing good can come of it. LOL


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*force has been disturbed...*

geezs. me thinks the force (sound of labored breathing) has been disturbed. 

princess leia, this HOBBY is no different that any other. by that i mean master one level of it at a time. the solaris and emblem combo is capable of reaching a casting distance of approx +/- 500' [terpfan can do it and has never had a casting lesson. on the other hand anthoney can do it too). when you have become become proficient at throwing that distance with that rod, and/or reel then you can graduate to the next level. remember there is fishing and then there is distance casting.

many people, myself included, take the plunge, purchase a high end casting/fishing rod(s) and grow into it. based on my very limited observation of you and jedi this maybe the direction for you guys to take. but you are both fortunate to have at your disposal via Capital Longcasters a variety of rods that you can demo. demo them all and often until you find one that fits the bill.
that goes for doug too [got to write him into this script somehow].

jedi, come to the dark side it is your destiny. 

princess leia the darkside awaits you my queen. 

sir backcaster


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Even a broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*skirting the john daly issue for now...*

aero, you know what time it is.
and i can not believe you do not want to get involved in resolving their domestic dispute when it is "the light" that caused the dispute in the first place.
there is only harmony in the "dark" i.e. johnny cash, michelob, titan submarines...


sir backcaster


----------



## 40acres&arod (Aug 18, 2003)

*Nothing going on but the rent*

Or the mortgage.

I've got some growing to do so I can wait a while, especially since we still have a window -- but the pot got repossessed on Jedi's last trip to the Degobassproshops System.

Watched Blackbeard's tape two times last night. Nearly fell out of bed when I dreamed I was casting, hunt on my breaks for fields, forget I have a job and read everything on pierandsurf. Wonder if I should sell the car for fishing equipment.

Does anyone else have these problems?

Anthony - I am the Popo up in this crib. There are only problems when the natives start tripping on restitution for fishing equipment that doesn't go to me personally. Dig?

Darth Ralph - Your courage and advice have won you honors. I am... StormCaster...


----------



## Naiad (May 18, 2003)

*Axeon*

Hi Jedi-angler

I'll bring my Axeon to the casting class on Saturday so you can try it out.

Sounds like you all had a great time last weekend sorry I missed it, see you all Saturday.

Adina


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*I have GAS*

(Gear Acquisition Syndrome, that is)

What can I say, Anthony.... If I can buy 5 feet I will. (You've got to remember that 5' is a much higher % of my cast than yours! And now that my wife is inching up on me, I have added incentive.)

Terpfan - Thanks for those high-end recommendations. I love good gear, even if I'm not deserving of it. Until I can cast far, at least I can cast in style!

Adina - Cool, thanks. Is that the Daiwa reel I was talking about?


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Forgot/Lost your baseball's !!!*

Anthony, That is funny. Did you stay and hook on lead or go home? My chiropractor said that I should take off a couple of days, before I hit the field again. My girls are saying that the Popcorn is done; Ice-cream is melting and the video is on. Got to go!!! Larry.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

I sat down and started ploting my revenge.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

*Stop the madness...*

Rods and reels do not cast, casters cast. Aero993 is speaking of my overhead Brighton cast. That combo will throw well over 600 feet with little effort. As you know, I’m still healing from tendonitis, so the only cast that I use for fishing is a soft Brighton. You should match the rod and reel to the size of fish, weight of sinker, bait that you intend to cast, and your ability to handle the load. 

Jedi,
I use baitrunners so that I can relax and enjoy my surroundings while at the water. I can chill until I hear the click racing. 

Ralph,
Since we Brooklynites have you out numbered three to one, you can never resist the force. It’s time to step into the light. The Dark Side will be your dome.


----------



## Naiad (May 18, 2003)

Jedi the Axeon is by Okuma


----------

